

Dear Google, your Circles logo look like buddycloud's logo - fahrertuerBC
http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/dear-google
A tale of the highest form of flattery
======
georgefox
In fairness, I imagine the gripe is that the three circles in Google's logo
are arranged fairly similarly to the orange, grey, and pink circles in
buddycloud's. Ignore the Xes and the big circle, and the logos would actually
be kind of similar. That said, you may as well claim that both logos are a rip
of the Olympic Games'.

There are a lot of logos out there and only so much that can reasonably be
done in a limited 2D space. Of course some logos will bear some resemblance to
each other. If there's one thing everyone should learn from Apple, it's that
throwing a fit whenever you see a logo that reminds you of your own is silly:

[http://news.softpedia.com/news/Apple-Sues-Canadian-School-
ov...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/Apple-Sues-Canadian-School-over-Apple-
Shaped-Logo-95109.shtml) [http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/05/apple-woolworths-
in-austr...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/05/apple-woolworths-in-
australian-trademark-dispute-media-in-hys/)
[http://macdailynews.com/2008/04/03/apple_new_york_city_copyr...](http://macdailynews.com/2008/04/03/apple_new_york_city_copyright_infringement_apple_logo/)
etc.

------
ComputerGuru
Not be snide, but.. no it doesn't.

There's a remote resemblance, they both have a circle as their main design...
and that's where the similarities end.

------
melvinram
They don't look that similar. The only thing they share are a set of
overlapping circles, but that's just inspiration from Venn diagrams. It's not
particularly distinctive.

------
etherealG
Dear buddycloud, your logo is far enough away that we think it shouldn't be an
issue. Sorry if you disagree.

~~~
libria
Also, if Kardashian successfully sues Old Navy for using a model that looks
like her ([http://news-briefs.ew.com/2011/07/21/kim-kardashian-sues-
old...](http://news-briefs.ew.com/2011/07/21/kim-kardashian-sues-old-navy/))
hire her lawyer.

------
molecule
"Buddycloud trademarks shape of circle."

